# Decent benchtop jointer



## russ960 (Dec 22, 2009)

It's great to find a review of this product. I was able to find information on other Geetech units but not this one. Thank you for taking the time to share.


----------



## DrewM (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the great review. How well do you think it would handle longer pieces of stock, say at most 60" long?


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

this looks much better than the HF jointer with aluminum tables. I also wonder how these small ones handle longer pieces… can someone chime in?


----------



## Bryan_M (Jan 25, 2010)

I looked at the Harbor Freight jointers before buying this… The Geetech (at least my sample) is on a whole other level of quality. Night and day difference.

As far as length of wood stock, I've only jointed pieces less than 30" so far.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

i have the same jointer but it's from sunhill machines and it works great the replacement blades are cheap. i had it for about four years now and i was gonna sell it but changed my mind cuz it works real good even better with a planer, these tools work good together anyway. This is a very good jointer for a cheap price i paid about $100 for mine on sale.


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

where are you guys finding these on sale and buying them? seems like i cant fidn a source anywhere.


----------



## TFKeefe (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice review. Regarding the nick in the blade. You can slide one of the blades over a little bit and the other
blade (the one that is not nicked) will clean up the ridge. It may require readjusting your blades.

Tom


----------



## rwyoung (Nov 22, 2008)

This was previously available through Sunhill Machinery as their house branded unit. I have one and it has been a great little benchtop jointer.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for the review.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I have the one sold by Sunhill. Same exact unit with Sunhill's sticker. They quit selling them in 2009. I think Woodworkers Supply has them now. I got mine on clearance from Sunhill for $99.00 and would have gladly paid what the little Delta Benchtop goes for. MUCH better tables, fence etc…

I have (carefully) edge jointed stock up to 8' long (cedar 4×4s) with no problem, using a 48" aluminum straight edge to verify, it was dead straight the whole way…. That was NOT a comfortable feeling though. I used additional infeed / outfeed support in the way of adjustable support stands to get those results. I am not likely to do that too often though. For the overwhelming majority of my project stock though, a 48" face / edge joint is not unreasonable with this machine. Most folks say to keep it under 36", I have not found that to be a problem though… Again, additional support is the key…

The cuts coming off the knifes are baby bottom smooth and clean, the machine removes more material in one pass than a bench top jointer has any right to…

These jointers are few and far between (bad) which is a shame. They are such a good jointer, especially for those with a small shop, that they are often overlooked for floor model jointers. I have been tempted to upgrade, but I just can't justify the floor space a floor model would take up…

Yes I too looked at the HF bench top jointer. And while I am no tool snob, and own quite a bit of HF equipment, the bench top jointers they sell are, well they didn't earn a spot in my shop…

If you can find one, and are debating between this and say the Grizzly, Delta, or Craftsman benchtop jointers, I can say from personal experience that the Geetech is a great jointer, and much more solid machine than the other models I have seen…

My only complaint, and it is to be expected with a bench top model, is that it is loud… The motor and cutter head are in a plastic housing, doesn't do much to absorb noise…


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I found the jointer on Woodworkers Supply website.

*NOTE:* I have never used this company, and I do NOT endorse them, nor do I suggest avoiding them. I do not know anything about them beyond what I see on their web site! Do your due dilligence!

I DID pull up the BBB report on the website, and company, and they are BBB accredited with an A+ rating.

If any other LJs have used this company, please chime in and tell us about your experiences!


----------



## nmkidd (Sep 18, 2009)

db: I have used woodworkers supply on numerous occasions…......they have knowledgeable people and good products…......and they stand behind their products….........never had a problem with them. Also….fortunate to have one of their stores within an 80 miles.


----------



## Bryan_M (Jan 25, 2010)

I forgot to mention that I don't think this jointer is too loud by itself but when you hook it up to a dust collector the volume goes up quite a bit. Sounds like the blades are chopping through the air or something. Not unreasonably loud by any means but still up there. Quieter than a shopvac.


----------



## nordichomey (Nov 27, 2009)

Great post and insight. I need a jointer but am short on space. Maybe this is my solution!

Loud… it will go well with my Dewalt thickness planner!


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

nicks are common problem with most stock blades that come with jointers. once you use those up. get something like Freud or globaltooling.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Bryan,

Are you hooking yours up to a dust collector, or a shop vac? Mine screams over the shop vac, but when hooked to a dust collector, it actually quiets down, a LOT… Sort of a loud whirr….

Mind you, even pulling with a shop vac, the jointer, AND shop vac combined still aren't as loud as my Ryobi planer….


----------



## Bryan_M (Jan 25, 2010)

I hook mine up to a 1hp dust collector I have mounted to the wall. I did the shop vac thing for a couple of weeks but that piercing whine was way too loud for my ears. You are right, its like a loud whir. Like when one of those old hand cranked police sirens are slowed way down. I have the Ridgid planer which is a bit louder than this jointer. I don't need hearing protection with either like I did with the shopvac.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Hmmm. Mine gets quieter with the DC. The whirr gets pretty loud when pulling with a shop vac.

Are you using a square step reducer or a funnel type? Mine is funnel shaped.


----------



## Bryan_M (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm using a very slight funnel reducer…


----------



## michstairguy (Jul 9, 2009)

I work for Woodworkers Supply. We have acquired a lot of these Geetech machines.The best of them all is the contractors saw its belt drive and has a 1 1/2 hp motor and you can get it for under 400.00 delivered anywhere in the country if you happen to live close to one of our locations it can be had for 289.00. These are all decent machines. I wouldn't outfit a commercial shop with them but for the garage Wood shop they will fit the bill better than any craftsman machine.


----------



## mathom7 (Jun 6, 2010)

I picked up this jointer last week, and except for the increased whine when I use my shop vac for dust collection I love it so far. Very happy for a $50 CL purchase.

I was hoping someone would have a location for the manual. Either the SunHill version, which I have, or the Geetech version should work.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I may have one in .pdf format somewhere. Send me a private message with your email address and I will see what I can do.


----------

